
Ask HN: Anyone know of an alternative to Front App? - krmmalik
Front App is a shared inbox saas tool. It allows you to share mailboxes with your team and in a better way than Gmail or Outlook mailbox sharing, while not having the helpdesk support focus like ZenDesk.<p>Problem is I find the UX complicated. It&#x27;s very confusing and easy to miss emails or responses. My team feel the same way.<p>I also think it&#x27;s on the expensive side.<p>Anyone know of a decent alternative?
======
plehoux
I'm co-founder at Missive ([https://missiveapp.com](https://missiveapp.com)),
although not 100% similar Missive will let you collaborate not only on shared
inboxes but also on emails received at personal business email addresses.

Imagine if Gmail had a baby with Slack... well it would be Missive.

If you're interested, read this blog post about cool use cases:
[https://missiveapp.com/blog/missives-10x-use-
cases](https://missiveapp.com/blog/missives-10x-use-cases)

\+ check out some of our newly released features:
[https://missiveapp.com/blog/new-features-
tasks](https://missiveapp.com/blog/new-features-tasks)

Good luck with your search! :)

